

Adding a co founder in 140 characters or less - hajrice
http://blog.fairsoftware.net/2010/04/22/adding-a-co-founder-in-140-characters-or-less/

======
alain94040
For those of you who are too lazy to read the whole article, here are the 140
characters:

    
    
      @joe I expect this co-founder position to be worth ~30% equity.
      My goal is to incorporate in about a month, let’s see how it goes by then.
    

:-)

------
dbEsq
Its always sticky around the numbers. People like to talk around it for a long
time being uncomfortable to address it head-on. Its probably best to avoid
conflicts and waste of time on the front end.

